# Over head dvd install



## MMadoff (Nov 4, 2011)

How difficult would it be to install an overhead dvd player in an 2004 toyota sienna? What info about the car would I need to know inorder to do this?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

MMadoff said:


> How difficult would it be to install an overhead dvd player in an 2004 toyota sienna? What info about the car would I need to know inorder to do this?


 Not to bad but if you've never done custom installs then you may want to make sure every step you take is reviewed first just to be on the safe side. Do you have the DVD player already, monitor. give us all the info you have on what you want to do, I'll try to help you minimize issue's you may run into and make it a clean install witch is always a feel good thing when yer done :beerchug:


----------



## MMadoff (Nov 4, 2011)

Here is the link to the dvd player I want to purchase- 

http://m.bestbuy.com/m/e/product/de...=1218333866323&catId=abcat0303002&ev=prodView


----------



## MMadoff (Nov 4, 2011)

That link wont work here is the actual link to the dvd player- 

D3109 9"LCD Car Beige Flip Down Overhead Roof Mounted Monitor SD DVD Player 3a | eBay



Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

MMadoff said:


> That link wont work here is the actual link to the dvd player-
> 
> D3109 9"LCD Car Beige Flip Down Overhead Roof Mounted Monitor SD DVD Player 3a | eBay
> 
> Thanks


 that is an easy one, of course you know its not a DVD player correct? I assume you have an in dash DVD player, you will have to remove the head liner as one unit. You will have to cut a hole in it, they come with back plates(usually) that go above the head liner so it looks clean. Then run the cables above the head liner to the head unit, usually down the pillar post between the windshield and door.


----------



## MMadoff (Nov 4, 2011)

How much would that cost to have that done proffesionally?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

MMadoff said:


> How much would that cost to have that done proffesionally?


 Just the over head installed, ASSUMING you have the head unit already in=your looking at least two hours labor($70.00 hour)=$140 right there. So unless you got a lot of money sitting around, might be better off trying it yourself. Only hard part is the head liner, some installer don't even remove it. They will just remove the pillar post finish panels the the sun visors, work with it kinda floating down on them. Pop a hole for the cables, screw the unit to the head liner. Run the cables to the dashboard, tape them down where they want them. 
BOOM DONE!


----------

